# Maustaste 4 und 5..



## Blubbah (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe eine Maus von Logitech, aber kann Maustaste 4 und 5 in Warhammer nicht belegen.. es wird von Warhammer nicht erkannt..
Normalerweise habe ich Maustaste 4 und 5 als "zurück" und "vorwärts" mit Setpoint belegt, in WoW wird es als Maustaste 4 und 5 erkannt, in Warhammer nicht..

Weiß vllt. jemand, was ich da noch machen kann? Oder gibt es ein extra Programm oder sowas?


----------



## Taschat (1. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,

Ja hab das Gleiche Problem mit einer Logitech Laser MX .. irgendwas

Hab oben die "nach vorne/oben" Taste mit "nächster Feind" belegt, funzt nicht. Stattdessen läuft der Char rückwärts ... oO
Seit heute funktioniert auch die mittlere seitliche Taste nicht mehr (Also der kleine Knopf) Hab dadrauf "Springen" zu liegen.

Wie gesagt, gestern ging letzteres noch, heute nicht mehr. Wenn ich in der Tastaturbelegung die Taste neu belegen will,
nimmt er den "Klick" gar nicht an.

Und ja, auch in den Maus-Einstellungen ist alles richtig angepasst. In WoW hab ich die gleiche Belegung, und da geht es noch.


----------



## darkjoy2k2 (1. Oktober 2008)

Das Porb wird wohl eher bei eurer Hardware liegen... werden die Tasten sonst erkannt? Ist eure Mauszusatzsoftware richtig installiert?


Hab Genius Navigator 535, alles kein problem!


----------



## RichterBelmont (1. Oktober 2008)

Blubbah schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Maus von Logitech, aber kann Maustaste 4 und 5 in Warhammer nicht belegen.. es wird von Warhammer nicht erkannt..
> Normalerweise habe ich Maustaste 4 und 5 als "zurück" und "vorwärts" mit Setpoint belegt, in WoW wird es als Maustaste 4 und 5 erkannt, in Warhammer nicht..
> 
> Weiß vllt. jemand, was ich da noch machen kann? Oder gibt es ein extra Programm oder sowas?




einfach Setpoint beenden, dann erkennt warhammer die tasten...  Hatte das selbe problem, leider falls du dann ne tastatur hast mit der du bspw. winamp steuern
möchtest geht das net mehr.


----------



## Enos (1. Oktober 2008)

Hab so ne billig Maus..Da gehen die Seitentasten,Bloss wenn ich zum Beispiel die Rechte Maustaste grade gedrückt habe gehen die Seitentasten komischerweise nicht..Liegt an WAR oder ?!


----------



## Ferifear (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi, versucht mal die beiden Tasten der Maus mit Tastendruckzuweisung zu belegen. Geht in euer Setpoint Menü wo man die Tasten belegen kann. Dann macht ihr das Häckchen bei Tastendruckzuweisung, und belegt die Tasten mit 
Alt+1,Alt+2 unsw, oder mit anderen Zuweisungen z.B Alt+ä,Alt+ü etc. Dann geht ins WAR Menü und belegt eure Tasten, indem ihr einfach beim neubelegen die Maustaste drückt, oder halt Manuell Alt+.... eingebt.


----------



## Taschat (1. Oktober 2008)

darkjoy2k2 schrieb:


> Das Porb wird wohl eher bei eurer Hardware liegen... werden die Tasten sonst erkannt? Ist eure Mauszusatzsoftware richtig installiert?
> 
> 
> Hab Genius Navigator 535, alles kein problem!




Lesen ist nicht Deine Stärke oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass es in WoW funktioniert, denn da hab ich die gleichen Tastenbelegungen.

Das mit der Tastenzuweisung per Tastenkombi werd ich mal probieren. Danke für den Tip.
Wobei ich aber in den Einstellungen in der Maussoftware schon die Maustasten mit Tastaturkombis belegt hab. Die mittlere Seitentaste hat zum Beispiel die Kombi CTRL+Space
DAs ging vorgestern auch noch.

Aber ich werd jetzt mal schauen, ob es funktioniert, wenn ich in Warhammer auch CTRL+space eingebe. Mal guggen ....


----------



## Blubbah (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

das mit der Tastenzuweisung hab ich schon probiert, aber es funktioniert leider nicht.. ich frage mich halt nur, wieso in WoW Maustaste 4 und 5 erkannt werden und in Warhammer nicht?
Auch wenn ich Setpoint schließe, werden Maustaste 4 und 5 nicht erkannt (seitdem ich Vista habe).

Hat noch jemand Tipps?


----------



## Terbunor (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe eine ähnliche Frage zu diesem Thema:

Taste 5 löst bei mir die 1. Moralfähigkeit aus. --> Funktioniert einwandfrei (anders als beim TE)

Taste 4 möchte ich so belegen, das WAR "denkt" ich halte die ALT-Taste gedrückt....
Zweck: Zauber der Skillbar 1 löse ich über die Nummerntasten aus, Zauber der Skillbar 2 löse ich mit ALT+Nummerntaste aus. Damit ich mir dabei die Finger nicht verrenke möchte ich hierfür alternativ den 4. Mausknopf benutzen. 

In WAR kann ich das (ALT = Maustaste 4) nicht einstellen. In der Systemsteuerung - Maus finde ich ebenfalls keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für die Maustasten. Hat noch jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## WarNuts (1. Oktober 2008)

In Windows - Setpoint:

Die Tasten 4,5,6 usw. auf "Standardtaste" stellen. D.h. nicht vom SetPoint vorgegeben "vorwärts" und "zurück" sondern auf "Standard".
Dann geht das auch.


----------



## Blubbah (1. Oktober 2008)

WarNuts schrieb:


> In Windows - Setpoint:
> 
> Die Tasten 4,5,6 usw. auf "Standardtaste" stellen. D.h. nicht vom SetPoint vorgegeben "vorwärts" und "zurück" sondern auf "Standard".
> Dann geht das auch.



Nein, es funktioniert nicht. Es wird dann nur die mittlere Maustaste erkannt, aber nicht Maustaste 4 und 5. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aixem (1. Oktober 2008)

Seltsam habe die G9 und die aktuellen SetiPoint Treiber drauf und kann Taste 4 und 5 Ingame belegen.... Automatisch hat er beim mir auf Maustaste 4 jedoch den AutoRun gelegt und obwohl es aus den Einstellungen raus ist und neu gestartet läuft er immer noch los sobald ich die Maustaste 4 drücke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrrant (13. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal n bisschen gestöbert und die Lösung gefunden (auch für Vista 64bit)

Das Problem sind die Sicherheitseinstellungen!

WAR wird als Admin ausgeführt, der Logitech SetPoint jedoch nicht --> also akzeptiert WAR die Tastenbelgung von dem "nicht-authorisierten" SetPoint nicht!

hier die Lösung Orginal aus diesem Forumsthread --> http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=56997

Zitat:
"I'm going to assume that since your'e running 4gb of ram w/ a soundcard and a half gig on your gpu that you're running Vista 64-bit.

I also have Vista 64 and an MX revolution and have encountered and fixed this.

The Problem:
WAR requires elevation in Vista to run (most likely due to Punkbuster, but I could be wrong and it might just be bad programming). Elevated programs like WAR will trump keybindings of other programs, such as Teamspeak and Ventrilo (you may have already encountered this). It also trumps the keybindings of Logitech's Setpoint software which you use to bind the MX revolution buttons.

Manual Solution:

The fix is pretty easy, you just need to run the other programs that share bindings elevated. Run Vent or TS elevated and it fixes that. Logitech is a little more involved, but only because it's auto-run. In order to get around that and manually launch it elevated, do the following.

   1. Right-click the SetPoint icon in your system tray and select "Exit".
   2. Go into Start->All Programs->Logitech->Mouse and Keyboard settings. Right click it and Run as Administrator.

That's the temporary fix that you'll have to do every time you reboot.

Automatic Solution:

You can do a permanent fix to do this automatically by marking the SetPoint.exe to always be run as administrator. To do this, do the following:

   1. Open up explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint
   2. Right-click SetPoint.exe and go to properties.
   3. Click the compatibility tab and check the box that says "Run this program as an administrator."

Note: Windows will automatically block any startup programs from running as administrator. It will block setpoint and put a different try icon & balloon telling you this. All you have to do at that point is right-click it and tell it to run the blocked setpoint program. It's still a hassle, but faster than killing the program and then running it as admin again.

You can also disable UAC entirely but seriously, dont' do that. Its a good security feature that will help protect you from bad things happening, like your comp getting hosed, personal or financial information being stolen, or more importantly your WAR account info getting jacked. Keep it on and endure the minor inconvenience."

Also einfach SetPoint beenden und neustarten -- dann aber als Admin -- oder das ganze automatisieren -- Siehe Schritt 2

HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchurliTschi (15. Mai 2011)

....thank you, thank you oh... thank you...

das war die lösung zu meinem problem...


----------

